
Software engineers, what did you wish you knew before joining your company? - otwebdev
Calling all software engineers&#x2F;web developers, what things do you wish you knew about your company before joining that you found out the hard way after joining?<p>And how do you think you could eradicate this problem in the future?
======
kediz
BTW, I saw the green name, welcome to HN! I feel if the title starts with "ASK
HN", you might get more responses.

------
kediz
The team you will be joining will make a way bigger impact than the company.

~~~
otwebdev
True, I believe this. The question was more what do you wish you knew about
your company, i.e. is there anything you were disappointed about that you wish
you knew before, i.e. poor coding standards, poor management etc

------
justjoeyuk
coding standards, validity of the bullshit that recruiters were spouting and
whether the managers were competent or not.

~~~
moksly
Coding standards are probably a myth.

~~~
byoung2
At my company they are enforced with a linting profile and commit hooks...your
PR will be rejected if it is not formatted according to standards. For code
structure, PR reviews will catch bad practices and when building new
functionality an architecture review is required. Coding standards are not a
myth.

